# What to ask at first appointment?



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,

I have my first appointment with the consultant gynaecologist (infertility) on Thursday.  Not sure what to expect and what to ask.

TTC for 2 years, been sent for blood tests by GP for last 6 months and they say I'm not ovulating (v. low progesterone).  Hubby's sperm results fine.  Am being sent for a scan for possible PCOS already. 

What tests do I need to have, what do I need to know about the possible options etc?  I've been reading various books, but there's so many potential things to think about that I don't know where to start.  My experience so far with the GP is that if you don't ask the right questions, you don't get any info and things are missed that shouldn't be.  So I'm wondering what are the questions to ask?! 

For example, I've been given some useful info on another thread on here to ask about getting an AMH test, but am wondering if any of you have any useful tips for things you wish you'd asked at your first appointment?

Many thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think doing research about different options is really useful - so you are half way there already!  

At our first appointment they just talked us through our initial test results, what funding was available, and what treatment they were suggesting. Because of this i suggest you do a bit of research on what funding is offered by your CCG (unless you are private) and also look at the different treatment options so if they suggest it you can ask them questions (e.g.clomid, iui, ivf etc). Some people love AMH tests, but others think they are meaningless, you can ask for one, but a lot of the decision seems to be on their own opinion and local policies. An antral follicle count (done during u/s) is really useful.

Good luck, don't panic, reaserach before you go, and don't be afraid to ask questions: especially if you are unsure about what they are suggesting xxx


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Cloudy,

That's really helpful.

Have been today and they were very nice, but I'm not really any the wiser for it.  More blood tests to come, an ultrasound and a hycosy booked. So they won't go into any detail about treatments until after that. 

Do they do the antral follicle count as a matter of course uduring the ultrasound?

Everything just seems to take so long which is the frustrating thing - scan not until mid march then 3 months until I see them again.

My CCG fund one cycle, but not sure if they do for my age (over 39) as they didn't last year, but that may have changed.

Thanks for the support and hope things are going ok for you 

X


----------

